# Bonsai



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2008)

Anyone a Bonsai keeper, i've been asked to have a look at one for a friend coz it's kinda suffering and just wondered how many people kept them?


----------



## Luketendo (20 May 2008)

I was trying to grow one from a seed but they never took off, sorry.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 May 2008)

I got one that was about 15 years old and managed to kill it off in less than a month, so I am not much help either!    :?


----------



## Steve Smith (20 May 2008)

NPK all the way 

No, I have no idea... Something I would like to get into one day, but I'm not sure I have the patience and inner calm required.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 May 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> NPK all the way


I banged a bit of that in for good measure, can't hurt i'm sure. :?:


----------



## Aqua Essentials (20 May 2008)

I have kept Bonsai for years and they are very simple to look after.  Most people fail because they forget to water them - that's all.  Bonsai have very small pots so they dry out quickly.

I have found too much fertiliser has a negative effect, leaves drop off etc.  I fertilise once  a week and water daily.  No other secrets for me.  In spring/summer I prune where necessary.  My current tree is about 12 years old and I've had it since it was 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 May 2008)

Cheers Richard, what fertaliser do you use?


----------



## lstratton (20 May 2008)

I've got one that is 18years old that I my sister and I bought for my old sister, who almost killed it within a few weeks, so my mum stole it off her and I now look after it.
It is looking a bit wild and woolly as I haven't trimmed it yet.  I left it all winter and am going to do it again, but am just deciding whether to repot it.
I never fertilise mine, so would love to know what you use, I'm sure mine will love me for that!
I water whenever the soil starts to look dry, so in the summer that is everyday, but in the winter it is every few days, sometimes a week, depending on how cold it gets in the house.


----------



## Aqua Essentials (20 May 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Cheers Richard, what fertaliser do you use?



Nothing special - just a commercially available one that I've had for years.  I think it's Chempak or something like that.


----------



## Joecoral (20 May 2008)

i've always fancied one but never given it a go. where does one acquire a Bonsai, are there special bonsai shops or can you get them from a garden centre?


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 May 2008)

you can get them in Wyvales etc but i bet it's like anything, if you go to a fish breeder you generally get better fish and so on so i suppose your local Bonsai club would be the best place to go although it might be a bit more expensive?


----------



## Iliveinazoo (20 May 2008)

I'm not an expert keeper but I've had one large one for about 2 years and a smaller one for about 1 year.  as mentioned by others you only water when the soil looks dry, a really small thin bit of wood/plastic to poke down into the soil will tell you how wet/dry the soil is underneath the surface but don't poke about too much because you may damage the roots.

I use a test-tube-style drip feeder especially for bonzais as a fertliser. They seem to work better for me than adding the liquid ferts to the watering can once a week.

On where to get one - it seems that every garden centre has a section for them. My 2 year old I bought at 1/2 price from a DIY shop.


----------



## Luketendo (20 May 2008)

My Maidenhead Aquatics has some really expensive and nice looking (and old) bonsais.


----------



## Aqua Essentials (20 May 2008)

For people new to bonsai, go to B&Q or Homebase - everyone I have ever gone to sells them.  They start at about Â£10

You can also get cool Japanese gear for bonsais on Ebay - lovely scissors, trimming tools and fertilisers


----------

